# Bild in HKS-51k einfärben



## eggrafx (7. August 2006)

Wie kann mann in Photoshop ein Bild in zB. HKS51K einfärben, so das mann nur einen Farbauzug bei der Separation hat? Also alle Farben sind HKS51k oder Tonwerte davon! Wie ein SW-Bild nur in HKS sozusagen.

Danke für Hilfe!


----------



## der_Jan (7. August 2006)

Du machst eine Ebene in dieser Farbe und darüber das Bild in Graustufen und gibbst ihr den Ebeneneffekt Saturation, oder du machst eine Ebene in Graustufen und gibbst der Ebene mit der Farbe den Effekt Color.


----------

